# اريد دوره صيانه اجهزه طبيه



## حورس ميديكال (1 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم
الاخوه الاعضاء انا صاحب شركه اجهزه طبيه بمصر اريد ان يكون لدى قسم خاص بالصيانه واريد ان ياخذ احد موظفين لدى دوره فى صيانه اجهزه (المنيتور-رسم القلب-السونار-اجهزه التخدير-اجهزه الاشعه x ray ) ارجو ان تدلونى على مكان يساعدنى فى ذلك واكم جزيل الشكر
وائل عبد التواب

ذكر وسائل الاتصال من ارقام هواتف وبريد مخالفة لقوانين الملتقى .
مشرف القسم


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (1 مارس 2008)

ابحث في الفهرست الشامل للهندسة الطبية .

ستجد كل ما يلبي طموحك .

البغدادي


----------



## هشام أبو الخير (21 سبتمبر 2008)

إذا كنت من الاسكندرية فأنا عندي لك مكان رائع سوف أقول لك عليه عندما ترد علي


----------



## Saber Rizk (21 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم .. يمكنكم الاطلاع على هذا الموقع .. لأجل الدورات التدريبية في الهندسة الطبية
www.ues-egypt.com
كل عام وأنتم بخير .. تقبل الله منا ومنكم الصيام والقيام وصالح الأعمال


----------



## lostchain (14 يونيو 2010)

*انا مهندس اجهزه طبيه من القاهره واريد العمل بالاسكندريه*



هشام أبو الخير قال:


> إذا كنت من الاسكندرية فأنا عندي لك مكان رائع سوف أقول لك عليه عندما ترد علي


انا مهندس اجهزه طبيه من القاهره واريد العمل بالاسكندريه فهل يوجد شركات بالاسكندريه تحتاج الى مهندسين اجهزه طبيه 
هاتق : 0143068136


----------



## فداء (14 يونيو 2010)

هناك دورات بالاردن اخي الكريم لدى اكاديمية ارادة للتدريب تعقد دورات متنوعة كل ما تحتاجه تلاقيه هناك وتقبل الاحترام ولمزيد من المعلومات يمكنك مراسلتي


----------



## mid000soft (18 نوفمبر 2010)

اية يا اتش ما هوا هذا المكان الرائع يا اخ شام لقد شوقتنا الية 

بليز اخبرنا اياااااااة

وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mohammed.madani (18 نوفمبر 2010)

انا ارى انه من الافضل التدرب مع اشخاص لديهم الخبرة العملية





وشكراا


----------



## kamalahmed84 (23 نوفمبر 2010)

انا لدي شركة تدريب أجهزة طبية والكترونيات مقرها مصر مدينة السادس من اكتوبر 
0142431492 شركة ميديكال انجنيرنج


----------



## amir aly (28 نوفمبر 2010)

انا ايضا مهندس اجهزه طبيه
و اريد ان اعمل في مجال الاشعه 
و لا اعرف اسماء الشركات المتخصصه في مجال الاشعه
و هذه نمره هاتفي الجوال : 0103061903


----------



## ahmedzidane85 (1 مارس 2011)

انا مهندس اجهزة طبية باسوان واعمل باسوان ورقم الهاتف 0189027171
اريد شركة part time


----------



## khaledsobih (18 مارس 2011)

انا فنى سماعات طبية لضعفاء السمع السماعات الداخلية والخارجية وصيانتها وعمل القوالب السوفت والهارد وتليفونى 0106595913 واميلى [email protected] و [email protected] ارجوا من يعرف مواقع عن هذا المجال بالدوائر السماعات ان يرسل لى


----------



## samir.f.g (28 يوليو 2011)

معك ودوما خبرة فى التدريب تزيد عن عشرون عام فى الاجهزة الطبية
مهندس / سمير فتحى


----------



## samir.f.g (28 يوليو 2011)

خبرة اكثر من 20 عام فى مجال الدورات المتخصصة للاجهزة الطبية تحت امرك


----------



## samir.f.g (28 يوليو 2011)

مهندس اجهزة طبية خبرة اكثر من عشرون عام فى التدريب والكورسات الخاصة بالاجهزة الطبية 
دوما تحت امركم :19::19::19:


----------



## امير بلاد فارس (26 ديسمبر 2011)

samir.f.g قال:


> مهندس اجهزة طبية خبرة اكثر من عشرون عام فى التدريب والكورسات الخاصة بالاجهزة الطبية
> دوما تحت امركم :19::19::19:


انا اريد كورسات بصيانة الاجهزة الطبية كورسات عملى بالمستشفيات وجزء صغير نظرى 
اترك جوالك او ايميلك للتواصل


----------



## muha73 (11 يونيو 2012)

ممكن ترسل ايميلك وتلفونك الى هذا البريد 
[email protected]


----------

